# 2007 Outback Kargaroo Toyhauler For Sale



## kenykop (Oct 17, 2013)

For Sale is a lightly used Toy Hauler Outback. I am the 2nd owner. Buying a Motorized unit.

Kenny 609-694-4171

Located in Central NJ


----------



## Maineadventurer (May 17, 2014)

Can you send me any more pictures? List any extras? Thanks Mike


----------



## Maineadventurer (May 17, 2014)

This is the toy hauler correct? Need more pictures!


----------

